

Ask HN: Should I register several TLDs for our domain name? - rythie

Is registering the .org, .info, .mobi TLDs etc.  and all the country TLDs necessary for a start up?
======
jacquesm
I got a full set of .com, .net and .org to stop any jokers doing spam
campaigns or phishing attempts using our brand, for the amount of money
involved it was well worth it ($30 / year).

Beyond that, if you are in a certain locality and you plan to roll out with
local press support it can't hurt to have your local tld version as well.

If you want to roll out customized versions per country then you may have to
go further, lots of countries have some pretty weird rules about registration
though.

Remember to get yourself a trademark issued too!

------
ErrantX
In a perfect world I would say the best case is to register the .com and
.co.uk (and any other .co.XX country codes you wanted to launch in). And .mobi
for mobile.

But of course it's not a perfect world and if you dont snap up the others
chances are domain squatters will wind their way in.

~~~
jacquesm
Especially if you become anywhere near successful, and it is cheaper to get
the domains right from the get go than to buy them back from some extortionist
later.

------
hellweaver666
I highly recommend you get .com .net .org .biz and .info for brand protection
purposes.

.mobi and .tel are probably a waste of time. I would only recommend you
register ccTLD's for the country you plan to launch in and/or the country you
are based in. If you are a truely global (i.e. web based) type company, then
just the first five are probably fine.

(disclaimer, I work for a domain registrar)

------
brk
Can you name the last time you saw or used a .mobi domain? Or even a .info?

A couple of the others might be valuable, but moreso other country domains
(someone else mention the .co.uk and such already). I just wouldn't worry
about the seldom used variant tld's myself.

~~~
bjplink
If your site becomes even marginally successful it is almost inevitable that
some jerkwad will register a .info or .cc version of your domain to try and
take advantage. When you consider that a .info domain is around $1 it's
probably worth your time to just register it now.

------
rythie
I registered .com, .co.uk and .net when we started. We got an email today from
a hosting company saying someone is trying to register .cc, .asia, .com.cn and
5 others. Someone has already bought .cn.

------
metastart
Go for the cheaper ones...don't go crazy or worry too much though. If you can
get .cn for china, that's probably the key one after .net and .org. .info or
.mobi are mostly irrelevant.

------
pclark
yes. can't hurt.

